# Transfered 5 frame nuc 2/4/2010



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Lost here.... you posted a picture, but didn't get anything to what or why you are showing. Do you have something to say about them?

But they do look great!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Eaglerock said:


> Lost here.... you posted a picture, but didn't get anything to what or why you are showing. Do you have something to say about them?
> 
> But they do look great!


Sotty.
It's been a while since I have posted photos/images.
Aol and photobucket were not working to well.

Here is the backgrond;
08/12/2009
I made this 5 frame drift divide/nuc up originaly with one frame of sealed/capped brood, one frame of avocado honey, let the field bees drift into the nuc for an afternoon and then I inserted a ripe queen cell that was grafted off one of my breeder queens the next morning.
Thanks for the compliment.
Ernie


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> Sotty.
> 
> I made this 5 frame drift divide/nuc up originaly with one frame of sealed/capped brood, one frame of avocado honey, let the field bees drift into the nuc for an afternoon and then I inserted a ripe queen cell that was grafted off one of my breeder queens the next morning.
> 
> Ernie


Sounds great... Let me know how you make out with it.

btw who is Scott?

Ed


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The transfered nucs will go up to almond pollination later this month.
I know a few Scots or Scott.
is that a 1st name or a 2nd name
Ernie


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> I know a few Scots or Scott.
> is that a 1st name or a 2nd name
> Ernie


Not sure why you called me Scott... It is not my name at all... lol

But I won't call you Burt! ROTF


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

:scratch:
Scotty??!!
I do not know and this is not the 1st time it's happened.
Ok,
Now we have the Burt and Ernie show starting
Ernie


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> :scratch:
> Scotty??!!
> 
> Now we have the Burt and Ernie show starting
> Ernie


QUOTE:
Sotty.
It's been a while since I have posted photos/images.
Aol and photobucket were not working to well.

..........

This is where I got it... thought you called me scotty... lol

So how was your show?opcorn:


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

BEES4U said:


> The transfered nucs will go up to almond pollination later this month.
> I know a few Scots or Scott.
> is that a 1st name or a 2nd name
> Ernie


you gona add another nuc to it or may be two :lookout: RDY-B


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

RDY-B said:


> you gona add another nuc to it or may be two :lookout: RDY-B


No, because 4 of those frames have capped brood which will emerge within 7-10 days and the population will move up to at least 2 more frames.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

RDY-B
How is that cold front behind that last storm?
Your bees must be a little cold
Ernie


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

RDY-B said:


> you gona add another nuc to it or may be two :lookout: RDY-B


Why would he want to do that?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

BEES4U said:


> RDY-B
> How is that cold front behind that last storm?
> Your bees must be a little cold
> Ernie


this year is turning out great we usaly have the cold snap in the first weeks of 
feb-this year it came early in DEC-I feed sub from Nov-up to curent-bees are ready for another box and havent even gone in yet  life is good for me and the bees :applause: RDY-B


----------

